# The Snow & Ice Removal Business Guide



## Sean Adams (Jan 9, 2000)

*The Snow & Ice Removal Guide*
On SALE Now for ONLY $29.95

*If you are in the snow and ice management business you know that you need effective business tools to get more clients and make more money. 
That is what this guide was designed for. *

*The Guide Includes The Following:*

*Commercial Property Sales Letter 
Letter To Accompany Proposal 
Simple One Page Proposal Example 
Detailed Proposal and Contract In One 
Collection Letter 
Strong Residential Sales Letter 
Subcontractor Agreement 
Start of A New Season Letter 
Non-Compete Agreement 
Customer Appreciation Letter 
Employee Appreciation Letter 
Happy Holidays Letter 
Employee Time Sheet 
Employee Application 
Employee Warning 
Employee Time Off Request 
Small Business Millionaire Book*​
*Go To http://www.SnowPlowingBusiness.com​*


----------

